# 5 Party Appetizer Recipes



## Filus59602 (Dec 2, 2002)

Chutney Cheese Canape
Seafood Fancies
Grilled Portobello and Spinach Salad With Feta
Cajun Crabmeat Eggrolls
Shrimp Melts

Chutney Cheese Canape

8 oz. cream cheese
1/4 cup chutney
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp curry powder

Blend cheese, chutney and seasonings well. Chill for at least 4 hours. Top with nuts(toasted almonds or salted cashews). Serve with crackers or vegetables or
use to stuff celery sticks.


Seafood Fancies

8 oz. can Pillsbury refrigerator Butterflake dinner rolls
7 1/2 oz. can crab meat, rinsed and drained
2 1/2 oz. can tiny shrimp, rinsed and drained
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 Tbsp. chopped onion
1 Tbsp. chopped pimento
1/2 tsp. parsley flakes
1/4 tsp. curry powder
8 oz. can water chestnuts, drained and sliced

Heat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly grease cookie sheets. Separate dough into 12 pieces. Separate each piece into 3 equal layers. Place on prepared cookie sheets. In small bowl, combine crab, shrimp, cheese, mayonnaise, onion, pimento, parsley flakes and curry powder. Spoon teaspoonful seafood mixture onto each dough piece; top with several slices of water chestnuts. 

Bake at 400 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes or until light golden brown. Serve hot, refrigerate leftovers. Makes 36.


Grilled Portobello and Spinach Salad With Feta

1 cup Italian salad dressing, divided
1 lb.Portobello mushrooms
1 10 oz. package torn spinach
1 8 oz. package feta cheese, crumbled
3 plum tomatoes, sliced
1/3 cup thinly sliced red onion

Pour two thirds cup of the dressing over mushrooms in shallow dish; cover. Refrigerate one hour to marinate. Drain; discard dressing. Grill or broil mushrooms until cooked through, about eight to 10 minutes. Cut into slices. Toss mushrooms with remaining ingredients in large bowl.


Cajun Crabmeat Eggrolls

Stuffing:
1/4 cup butter
3 Tbsp. chopped green onions
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 large onion, chopped fine
1/2 cup shrimp, chopped
Bread Crumbs to proper consistency
1 cup crabmeat
1 egg

Melt butter, add green onions, parsley, garlic, onion, and shrimp and cook 10 minutes. Add bread, crabmeat, and egg and cook 45 minutes stirring frequently,
then cool.

1 package small won ton wrappers
2 egg whites, whipped
6 cups oil

In won ton wrapper, roll crabmeat dressing and seal with egg white. Fry in 375 oil until light brown, then place on paper towel to absorb excess oil.

Dip:
1 large onion, chopped fine
1/2 bell pepper, chopped fine
2 stalks celery, chopped fine
1 stick butter
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup crabmeat

Saute onion, pepper, and celery in butter. Add soup, crabmeat, and salt and pepper to taste. Cook 20 minutes. Dip crabmeat appetizers in crabmeat dip after
frying. Put dip in fondue pot with candle to keep hot.
Makes 50-70 mini eggrolls



Shrimp Melts

1 14" Italian bread
3/4 lb. cleaned shrimp -- diced
3/4 cup salsa
2 avocados -- sliced
6 oz. Monterey jack cheese -- shredded

Split bread in half lengthwise. Saute shrimp in med-size skillet with salsa for 4 min. Layer avocado on bread halves, dividing evenly. Spoon shrimp on avocado.
top with cheese. Broil 2-3 min. or until cheese melts. Cut each half in half.


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

These sound good.  Thanks,
Marion


----------



## pdswife (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for bumping these back up!


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, right....  only to get my chicken marinade!


----------



## amber (Aug 31, 2006)

I am not too keen on canned crab or shrimp, so I would use fresh.  With regards to the cajun crabmeat eggrolls, it seems like a long time to cook shrimp for ten minute, and then the crabmeat mixture for fourty five minutes. I realize this is an old thread from 2002, but always nice to see recipes for appy's!  The portobella mushroom and spinach with feta recipe sounds great.  I think I would leave the mushroom whole rather than slicing it after grilling and then just add the salad mixture into the center of the mushroom to slightly wilt.  I'll definately be trying this very soon.


----------



## cjs (Aug 31, 2006)

May I respectfully suggest a different cooking method for the shrimp/prawns in this sandwich??

"Shrimp Melts

1 14" Italian bread
3/4 lb. cleaned shrimp -- diced
3/4 cup salsa
2 avocados -- sliced
6 oz. Monterey jack cheese -- shredded

Split bread in half lengthwise. Saute shrimp in med-size skillet with salsa for 4 min. Layer avocado on bread halves, dividing evenly. Spoon shrimp on avocado.
top with cheese. Broil 2-3 min. or until cheese melts. Cut each half in half."

On a baking sheet pour about 1 T. olive oil and mix this with 2-3 cloves of minced garlic. Clean your shrimp (leave tail shells on) and toss with the oil/garlic mixture. Bake in a 450 F. oven for 3 minutes; remove from oven and turn over. Return to oven for 3 more min. Remove and either use as is or you can refrigerate (be sure to scrape all the 'goop' off the b. sheet with the shrimp) until cold.

Best method I've found for cooking shrimp yet.


----------

